# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Onzekerheid..toch zwanger? kan dat?

## Neeltje87

Hoi,
Ik heb bijna 6 weken geleden voor het laatst sex gehad. Toen hebben we het wel met condoom gedaan (ik ben níet aan de pil), maar dit is niet helemaal goed gegaan. Toen had ik al wat stress omdat ik bang was dat ik zwanger zou zijn, maar 6 dagen later werd ik (gelukkig) ongesteld. Omdat ik heel wat berichten las over het feit dat je wel nog ongesteld kan worden als je zwanger bent was ik nog steeds onzeker dus heb ik een zwangerschapstest gehaald bij het kruidvat, deze heb circa 3,5 week nadat ik sex had gehad gedaan en die was negatief. Dus toen was ik al wat zekerder..maar nu zou ik afgelopen maandag (cyclus van circa 33 dagen) ongesteld moeten worden maar dit werd ik niet...dus nu zit ik weer een beetje in de stress. 
Nu is mijn vraag eigenlijk; hoe groot is de kans dat je NIET de pil slikt en toch (1x) ongesteld wordt als je zwanger bent? 
Ik maak me misschien ook gewoon te veel zorgen..zo denk ik de hele tijd een soort van buikpijn te voelen maar volgens mij is het meer psychisch. Maar ik wordt er gewoon een beetje gek van..denk dat ik van het weekend maar ween een zwangerschapstest probeer...

Groetjes,
Neeltje

----------


## Nikky278

Hey Neeltje,

Het kan inderdaad gebeuren dat je toch ongesteld wordt als je zwanger bent. Maar het kan ook voorkomen dat je niet of later ongesteld wordt terwijl je niet zwanger bent, dus het is eigenlijk in geen geval een garantie. 
Als je stress hebt kan je menstruatie ontregeld worden en dus uitblijven. Dus daar kan het ook goed aan liggen.

Als je zekerheid wil zou ik inderdaad even nog een test halen. Als deze negatief is, zou ik me geen zorgen maken.

Succes!

Xx Nikky.

----------


## Neeltje87

Bedankt voor je reactie, Nikky. 
Ik ben donderdag gelukkig ongesteld geworden dus ik denk dat het stress is geweest. Ik zat in de tentamenweek en had donderdag mijn verdediging/presentatie en amper 2 uur later werd ik ongesteld. Raar dat het aan zoiets kan liggen want ik voelde me niet eens zo heel gestresst..maar blijkbaar zat het er toch wel ergens in. Ik denk dat de kans nu wel héél klein is dat ik zwanger ben...Ik las nu ook dat als je de pil slikt de kans juist groter is dat je zwanger+ongesteld bent omdat je een soort 'kunstmatige ongesteldheid' krijgt? Maar ik ben niet aan de pil dus ik neem aan dat bij mij gewoon mijn 'eitje' is weggespoeld.

----------


## Jenna01

Hallo,
Ik ben 21 jr en ik ben aan de pil vanaf me 15de. Ik heb in de eerste week van me strip 2 keer de pil vergeten, en heb wel seks gehad met mijn vriend. Nou heb ik sinds 4 dagen licht-bruine afscheiding. Dit heb ik echt nog nooit gehad, zou ik zwanger kunnen zijn? Het is dan wel in een erg vroeg stadium en heb verder dan ook geen "kwaaltjes". Over 5 dagen heb ik mijn stopweek. Ik hoop uiteraard dat ik gewoon ongesteld word. Maar ik maak me goed zorgen.. Herkent iemand dit verhaal?

Groetjes Jenna

----------


## Elyse

Hoi jenna, ik denk dat je door die paar dagen vergeten een soort van tussentijdse bloeding hebt. Lijkt me als je zwanger bent, hoewel het welleens voorkomt, juist geen bloeding hebt. Ik heb twee keer gehad dat ik bruine afscheiding verloor tijdens mijn zwangerschappen, maar dat is bij ongeveer zes weken en dat is het innestellen. Bij jou zo vroeg dus nog geen sprake van.

----------


## Jenna01

Hoi Elyse,
Bedankt voor je snelle reactie..  :Smile: 
Dat klinkt inderdaad heel logisch, dus waarschijnlijk maak ik me gewoon druk om niks..
Dan wacht ik gewoon relaxed mijn stopweek af.
Groetjes

----------

